# Upgrade to AT9 Dish Now for Better Signals?



## convbcuda (Apr 21, 2004)

I have an HR10-250, and have problems with rain fade. I also don't get a very strong signal on the DirecTV HD channels, which causes a lot of dropouts.

I was thinking about having the dish re-aimed, but would I be better off getting the new AT9 dish now? Is it more resisant to rain fade than the older 3 lnb dishes?

I have my dish on my roof, and there is nothing blocking it. When the new HD Directv DVR comes out, I'll probably get it. So, I figured it might be good to bite the bullet now on the dish.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

I kinda doubt that your current reception will improve by much, if any. But getting ready for MPEG-4 is a good idea.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You won't find the new AT9 dish to be any more or less "rain fade" resistant. It's a tricky self-install, though, so hire a pro or be sure to research the installation.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

The least expensive thing to try is to realign your current dish. Exactly what are your signal strengths?


----------



## convbcuda (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm in the upper 70s/low 80s for everything but the 110, which is in the mid 50s. I know it must be an alignment problem because, like I said, I have nothing but sky between me and the sats.

I need to get the alignment done now, so why do it twice? I really don't want to go up on my roof to attempt it myself. www.fairfaxantenna.com has a great reputation around here.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

If you follow the directions and know how to use a compass it's not too difficult to do the self alignment. I have some trees to contend with, but I installed all of my dishes and I get between 85-100 on all sats.

Give it a try, just have a TV close, or someone who can give you feedback.

Doug


----------



## PhilipDC (Jun 23, 2005)

The two guys (Matt & Dave) that run Consumer Antenna  are really good guys. They installed a Ku FTA satellite dish and an OTA antenna for my HR10-250 for me and are really easy to work with. 
Phone # is 703-927-1645.


----------



## convbcuda (Apr 21, 2004)

It's not the difficulty of the alignment, it's the fact that I don't want to go to the corner of the upper part of my roof where the dish is installed. I'm too much of a clutz to take that risk.

I'm not really happy with my HDTivo, which is why I'm looking forward to the new DVR. Of course it could be even worse. I'm just tired of the Please Wait... Please Wait... every time I try to record something and the slooooow guide (I prefer the guide to the Tivo method)!


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

I don't know why folks are saying won't help rain fade -- the AT9 has the same capture area as the GainMaster that has been widely used to improve rain fade performance. You can't _eliminate_ rain fade, but you certainly can reduce the average total annual downtime with a bigger dish. I installed one of the first AT9's, and the vernier adjustments are easier, not harder, than a Phase III or single dish. You will want a signal strength meter that allows you to switch to 13 or 18V, and 22KHz off/on. If your meter doesn't do the latter you can get in-line 22KHz inserters to add that capability. Just follow the instructions, and confirm correct reception of the 101 satellite on your receiver where indicated (to make sure you are centered on the right bird).


----------



## Brewer4 (May 6, 2004)

I have a Channel Master which looks like the current AT9. Its alot bigger than the regular oval. It definately limited rain fade even snow drop too. I have an AT9 coming Monday so lets see if it performs the same. I have been extremely happy with my CM.


----------



## convbcuda (Apr 21, 2004)

Brewer4 said:


> I have a Channel Master which looks like the current AT9. Its alot bigger than the regular oval. It definately limited rain fade even snow drop too. I have an AT9 coming Monday so lets see if it performs the same. I have been extremely happy with my CM.


Where did you get it?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

There's the Channel Master "Gain Master" shown here. 
I had planned to get one to replace my Phase II Plus dish but have changed plans since the AT9 is now required for MPEG4.


----------



## Avenger (Mar 26, 2002)

Will the AT9 / AU9-S dish work with the HR10-250?


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Avenger said:


> Will the AT9 / AU9-S dish work with the HR10-250?


yes


----------



## Mark Lopez (Jan 1, 2000)

Avenger said:


> Will the AT9 / AU9-S dish work with the HR10-250?


As mentioned, yes. Just keep in mind it is 'centered' on a different sat, so it is pointed a bit more to the East. Here is a size (AT9) and direction comparison to the 3LNB


----------



## RS4 (Sep 2, 2001)

Mark Lopez said:


> As mentioned, yes. Just keep in mind it is 'centered' on a different sat, so it is pointed a bit more to the East. Here is a size (AT9) and direction comparison to the 3LNB


Wow - knock me over - it must be the season of giving You actually had a good post. Now I'll bet that wasn't so hard, was it?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

k2ue said:


> I don't know why folks are saying won't help rain fade -- the AT9 has the same capture area as the GainMaster that has been widely used to improve rain fade performance...


The size of the reflector is just one of a number of factors, meaning that you can't judge how much gain (or rain fade margin) you will have on sheer size alone. The more focal points you design for, the larger the reflector needed because there is a compromise (and equivalent signal loss) for every additional focal point you add in the design. The larger reflector is to compensate for that loss, and moving from 3 to 5 LNBs is exactly that scenario.

If they could have designed the AT9 at the same size, they would have, as the larger the reflector gets, the more resistance there is to folks wanting it on their house and the more infrastructure you need to support it. So the reflector is larger on the AT9 just to get the same gain as the Phase III with fewer focal points, not to increase gain on the existing 3.

The next gen, the Slimline, is smaller, yet has more gain than the AT9, and would be the recommended antenna. The increased gain comes from LNBF improvements not available when the AT9 was designed, which allows the smaller reflector, but bottom line its performance is slightly better than either the Phase III or the AT9.

If you have a problem just with 110 I think a new dish would fix that, but only because this sounds like a failing LNBF in the existing dish, not because a new dish has more gain in general (it doesn't, significantly). Isn't 110 the center sat in the triumvirate? If so, it is impossible to have good alignment on the outer two and poor alignment on the center sat. If you have proper alignment on the outer two, the center sat always falls into line perfectly. So possibly your 110 LNBF is failing, which is not uncommon.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

RS4 said:


> ...You actually had a good post. Now I'll bet that wasn't so hard, was it?...


Oh.....Burn!
C'mon, Mark makes a lot of good posts.


----------

